# Slow rider....



## snook (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey all, new here.

Have a 42inch rider with 24hp Briggs - Craftsman Pro 2008yr - "automatic"

Recently it started getting slow and almost won't pull me up a hill. I went ahead and changed the drive belt and that did not help.

It still seems loose to me, but maybe that is the way it is supposed to be, and the cause is something else.

Any ideas?

I gotta get these leaves sucked up!

Thanks!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Snook! Is the belt tensioner bracket able to move freely? The belt should have good tension on it at all times... If it is loose or seems to be loose, The tensioner bracket or spring may be your problem...

Let us know what you find!!!


----------



## snook (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for the help. Does that connect to a pulley? I don't remember seeing one of those.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, You should have a tensioner pulley which keeps the belt tensioned and the pulley should be mounted on a bracket which pivots with a spring pulling it tight.


----------



## snook (Dec 10, 2014)

So after all this...the problem appears to have been that I had a lot of accumulated debris/grass packed under the break lever. That was preventing it from fully coming down. I cleaned it all out and voila!

I am back in business.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Easy fixes are the best fixes!!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent news!!! 

After every second or third cut, I take the air blower and blow out every area under the tractor. When it's time for leaf pick-up, I blow the tractor off after every use. 

If you decide on doing the same, Make sure you turn the engine off so grass and leaf debris isn't drawn into the filter screen of the flywheel...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

My father in law lost a brand new Cub Cadet,because he didn't clean it off . When he engaged the PTO,it got hot,and caught fire.
It burned so fast,he barely had time to get off it.


----------

